# Fasttech equipment



## Terry (24/12/15)

Hey guys. So I'm looking to buy an authentic Evic mini 75W and a Billow V2 from Fasttech. Their prices are insane and I'm concerned that they aren't legit. Pls let me know your thoughts / experiences with them. Also, I'm somewhat new to RTAS as I've been using an I JUST 2 which is awesome, but I'm not keen on buying coils evry few weeks. Do you think the equipment I mentioned is safe to start with?


----------



## zadiac (24/12/15)

The Fasttech topic has been discussed over and over on the forum

Check here

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-fasttech-reliable.t17213/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/fast-tech.t14823/page-4#post-289921
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/your-experiences-with-fasttech.t14331/#post-263398


----------



## Terry (24/12/15)

Wow. Great Zadiac.
I think I'll go for it then. What do you think of my choices?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

The Evic VTC Mini is a good choice for a mod / starting kit. The fact that it is firmware upgradeable probably makes it the best bang for your buck mod in its class, as they recently added TC support for Stainless Steel and custom TCR settings to the existing Temperature Control functionality. Updates seems quite frequent so far to add support for what the users want.
Battery life may be a bit disappointing as it's a single 18650 mod. Depending on your power settings and amount you vape, it should get you through a day though. You might want to consider investing in an inexpensive (but decent) external charger as well, as the VTC Mini does allow you to swop out batteries or charge via USB. If you put in a fresh battery, you can carry on vaping without waiting for charging. Batteries you can likely source locally, but if you do get from Fasttech, split the orders to keep the batteries separately, and forget about them till they eventually arrive.
The Billow v2 is my daily workhorse and has been for the last few months. With the dual coils, it will be a bit more thirsty on juice than what you get with the iJust 2 currently, but it's still a good tank. I get occasional sweating from the airholes but it does not leak like a sieve like some of the other tanks if not wicked 100% correct. It's actually quite forgiving in that department. Just bear in mind that it's a dual coil unit only and you cannot close off anything to make it a single coil. I normally coil it with 2 twisted 30G on 2.0 ID as the deck is quite tight, and my build is usually around 0.47 - 0.5 ohm.
Good luck.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Terry (24/12/15)

Thanks for the feedback K. I'm feeling a lot safer with this now. It sound like yr pulling the clouds big time on that Billow. The juice isn't really a concern because I make my own but definately gonna get two batteries and a charger. 
Why do you recommend ordering the batteries separate?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

I understand that batteries ship via canoe or raft, whichever method is deemed slowest on the ocean at the time of order. 
You do not want to hold up the other stuff by shipping with the batteries as I'm sure you intend to use the mod and tank somewhere in 2016 already.

It's better to source one or two locally and get it straight away vs waiting a few months. I know guys got batteries shipped from other sources quite quickly - Few days if memory serves me well, but 1 to 2 weeks max. vs months via Fasttech and SAPO.


----------



## Terry (24/12/15)

Ok. That's interesting.
K do you have any idea how hard it is to upgrade the evic firmware? I ask because Fasttech only have the black in 60w...


----------



## DougP (24/12/15)

Upgrade takes literally 2 minutes..download file from joytech website. Plug evic mini into pc via usb cable, run program which literally takes 5 secs and upgrade done..by the way ver 3 is latest one..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (24/12/15)

Terry said:


> Wow. Great Zadiac.
> I think I'll go for it then. What do you think of my choices?



I don't know much about those devices I'm afraid. Fasttech sells clones mostly, but they do offer some authentic devices as well and it will be stated in the name of the device, i.e. Authentic Evic VTC Mini. If it doesn't say authentic in front of the name, then it's probably a clone.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

I personally don't like this bit in the description:


Why would you remove that ON PURPOSE ? If Fasttech sold 'authentic' cars they would likely remove the chassis VIN number and file off the engine serial numbers on purpose too...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Terry (24/12/15)

Yeah


Kuhlkatz said:


> I personally don't like this bit in the description:
> View attachment 41671
> 
> Why would you remove that ON PURPOSE ? If Fasttech sold 'authentic' cars they would likely remove the chassis VIN number and file off the engine serial numbers on purpose too...


Yeah. That's my exact concern too and I also can't rationalise it. My mate has the evic but I haven't ever tried the Billow but all the reviews look great so I'm real keen to try it. Im mostly worried because my I Just 2 gives insane flavor and cloud and the RDAs and RTAs haven't ever really quite done it for me but I guess Ill just get used to it


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

Terry said:


> Wow. Great Zadiac.
> I think I'll go for it then. What do you think of my choices?


You can trust F.T. and the choices are fine


----------



## Terry (24/12/15)

kev mac said:


> You can trust F.T. and the choices are fine


Great Zadiac and thanks mate


----------



## Cespian (25/12/15)

Hi Terry

I currently have 2 orders being shipped via a rubber duck from FT. 

My advice is, if its something you can source locally, rather buy it locally. The wait on shipping is horrendous. Also keep in mind that you will have to pay 14% VAT and possible a shipping and handling fee from SAPO (so work out the price in rands, then multiply by 1.14 and that will be the actual cost). So if the price works out to 100 to R200 cheaper why bother and put yourself through the stress of waiting a month or 2 for your stuff. 

I purchase clones of RTA and RDAs that i cannot find locally (example Plume Veil). 

One last thing... leave the cotton alone lol. Customs will charge you crazy fees if they even let it go through. 

(China post is quickest btw )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Terry (25/12/15)

Shit. I literally just paid for it and the exchange rate is insane!
Well hopefully it takes less than 2 months then :/


----------



## Terry (25/12/15)

Cespian said:


> Hi Terry
> 
> I currently have 2 orders being shipped via a rubber duck from FT.
> 
> ...


Cespian do you have it delivered to your post office because the dad's fields they provide are for the parcel to be delivered to your door and I believe that's a problem. What should I do then?


----------



## Cespian (25/12/15)

Terry said:


> Cespian do you have it delivered to your post office because the dad's fields they provide are for the parcel to be delivered to your door and I believe that's a problem. What should I do then?



Just put in your address. The parcels will be delivered to your closest post office. Get a tracking app (I use Track Checker Mobile for android). You will get random updates and once you see that its been delivered to your post office, then you can go fetch it. 

But have patience. SAPO especially take their own sweet time.


----------



## Terry (25/12/15)

C


Cespian said:


> Just put in your address. The parcels will be delivered to your closest post office. Get a tracking app (I use Track Checker Mobile for android). You will get random updates and once you see that its been delivered to your post office, then you can go fetch it.
> 
> But have patience. SAPO especially take their own sweet time.


Sweet. Yeah I downloaded the Fasttech tracking app so will stay tuned then. Thanks a bunch bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/12/15)

I waited a total of 6 weeks for my battery order. Got 4 authentic green smurfs for less than R70 per battery. Also got an rda and some other stuff. I have never paid more than R72 import duties on any order from them (average between R600 and R900 orders). Ordered a whole bunch of stuff from them, and the clone quality is sometimes even better than locally sold clones, and way cheaper.


----------



## Terry (25/12/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I waited a total of 6 weeks for my battery order. Got 4 authentic green smurfs for less than R70 per battery. Also got an rda and some other stuff. I have never paid more than R72 import duties on any order from them (average between R600 and R900 orders). Ordered a whole bunch of stuff from them, and the clone quality is sometimes even better than locally sold clones, and way cheaper.


Thanks Viper.
Yeah, I was just surprised because I hadn't been paying attention to the exchange rate for the past two weeks and thought it was at like R14 to the $. It looks like it's more like R16 now thanks to our wise leader


----------

